# International Fire Code Institute?



## mtlogcabin (Aug 16, 2016)

I have an application for a Fire Inspector I. One of the applicants provided an International Fire Code Institute Fire 
Code Company Officer Inspector certification. A quick google search indicates the institute located in Whitaker CA no longer exist.
Questions
Anyone familiar with the institute?
How would a Company Officer Inspector compare to an ICC Fire Inspector I Certificate


----------



## cda (Aug 16, 2016)

My guess company 

Less and easier test


----------



## cda (Aug 16, 2016)

I think that is old ufc assoc


----------



## mark handler (Aug 16, 2016)

Now Available - Expanded Opportunity for Certification Reinstatement
http://www.iccsafe.org/education-certification/certification-and-testing/
Starting in February 2016, individuals with certifications expired more than six (6) years can reinstate their certifications without the need to re-test. Expired certifications initially issued by ICC or the legacy organizations (ICBO, BOCA, SBCCI, CABO) are eligible for reinstatement.

You can complete an application now for certifications issued by ICC or* certifications issued by a legacy organization.*
http://productionpullzone.umz7izwbx...t/uploads/ReinstatementApplication-Legacy.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 16, 2016)

Never heard of it.  I'm hurt I was not invited to apply  Typically a company officer certification in an inspection field is not as versed in code enforcement and job performance requirements.  Personally I would always refer to the standard NFPA 1031 Standard for Professional Qualifications for Fire Inspector and Plan Examiner to evaluate abilities of a fire inspector.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 16, 2016)

I told your wife about and to let you know but she mumbled something about more cold and snow and missing Florida


----------



## cda (Aug 17, 2016)

For you youngsters:::::




The Uniform Fire Code (UFC) is a product of the International Fire Code Institute (IFCI). This Code is a model code that is designed for adoption by local jurisdictions. Many jurisdictions have amended and modified the UFC as their local fire code. IFCI, recognizing the growing problem in the Western United States, has also developed the Urban-Wildland Interface Code, 1997 Edition, which is available through their office. Contact IFCI at http://www.ifci.com.


----------

